# Gas Boiler Service



## SarahJayne365 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello everyone - I am new to this site but hoping someone will be able to advise me. We have had an apartment in Portugal and need the boiler to be serviced. We are based in the Eastern Algarve - can anyone recommend someone please?

Many thanks.


----------

